# How can I get rid of bristle worms?



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 30g saltwater (SW) and I need to know how to get rid of them, I would like to get rid of them because there ugly and I have no feelings for them, I have a seahorse and a scooter blenny and some corals so I need stuff that will go good with all my tank mates!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunno anything about them myself but perhaps this will help you:
http://www.netpets.org/fish/reference/reefref/bristle.html
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/msubpestbworm/a/aa102198.htm
good luck


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

littlereefer said:


> thank you!


your very welcome, hope it helps, looks like a pain in da butt lol


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol kinda but I have found a package at j&l that allows me to get a numerous number of invertabrates that will clean up bristle worms and algae all for 17.49$!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool deal, was up there about a couple hours ago, I keep going in there I'm gonna end up with a saltwater tank lol If you go there make sure to go thru the fish room, they have these super cool fish in the back called threadfin lookdowns, odd looking but worth the walk thru & good luck with the worms


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks and I'll make sure too take a look at those fishies! and I love it in there, I love the tangs probably the most because Salifin tangs are my absolute #1 FAVORITE!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why get rid od bristle worms? They are part of your clean up crew. Only when they get big do they pose a problem, but they are easier to get rid of then.


----------



## D-Man (May 1, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Why get rid od bristle worms? They are part of your clean up crew. Only when they get big do they pose a problem, but they are easier to get rid of then.


Yup!!!! They are a one of the best cleaners, they eat all kinds of garbage!!!!
Once they get larger though they can compete with other inverts for the food you feed. But the simple solution is to feed(mine really love pymisis) and then pluck them out one by one with a pair of tweezers. It's a long and tedious process but about the only one that really works.

Good luck!

Dylan


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Just feed less.


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

What happens if I feed less? does that mean they wont be getting fed so then they die?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

littlereefer said:


> What happens if I feed less? does that mean they wont be getting fed so then they die?


Pretty much: no extra food lying about = far fewer worms.


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

okkay thxs so much!


----------

